# Manmade Salt Licks



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

I've kinda been reading up on these, and from what I've found out all you do is buy salt or minerals and dig a hole put them in it and cover it up and put a little bit on top. I guess the deer just love them. Does anyone use these? if so what is the best method for making them? what kind of salt/minerals do you buy? Granular or solid salt rock? Location?
Thanks 
Kevin


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

You can just loosen the dirt and put out a salt block from the feed store and if you want to mix minerals mix those in dirt. They work for us.


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Feb 13, 2007)

we made some this year using 50 lbs of dicalcium phosphate 100bs of trace minerals and 50lbs of stock salt!! just loosen the ground with a hoe or shovel pour the stuff on and mix it in and one good rain and the deer will start using them! our deer are wearing them out and have been all summer long!! only thing to remember is the first year you need to refurbish the lick with the same mixture after about 6 months then again at 1 year after that you just need to do it each year! they are awesome!!


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

anymore tips on making them


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you guys found much difference between a salt/mineral mix or a salt/mineral block with all the same ingredients in it? does one last longer or have a different effect?


----------

